# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti bektashi >  Origjina e Shirkut

## celyy

Temën në lidhje me zanafillën e shirkut që do ta lexoni në vijim është shkëputur nga libri i Muhaddithit shqiptar të këtij shekulli, Imam Nasiruddin el-Albani rahimehullah me titull Vërejtje falësit mos ti shndërrojë varret në xhamia (Tehdhirus-Saxhid min Itikhadhil-Kuburi Mesaxhid). Prej asaj që është vendosur në Sheriat (ligjin e urdhëruar), është ajo se njerëzimi qe  në fillim  popull i vetëm në Teuhidin e vërtetë, pastaj Shirku (të drejtuarit e ndonjë forme të adhurimit, apo çfarëdoqoftë tjetër që është e drejtë ekskluzive e Allahut, tjetërkujt pos Allahut) gradualisht i kaploi ata. Bazë për këtë është thënia e Allahut  më të Bekuarit, më të Lartit:

Njerëzimi ishte një Umet (popull), pastaj Allahu dërgoi pejgamberë që sollën përgëzime dhe paralajmërime. (Bekare, 213)


Ibn Abbasi  radiallahu anhu  tha:Në mes Nuhut dhe Ademit qenë dhjetë gjenerata, të gjitha prej tyre qenë në Sheriat (ligj) të së vërtetës, pastaj ata u përçanë. Kështu që Allahu dërgoi pejgamber si prurës të lajmeve të mira dhe si paralajmërues[13] Ibn Urve el-Hanbeli (v. 837) tha:Kjo thënie i përgënjeshtron ata historianë nga Njerëzit e Librit, të cilët pohojnë se Kabili (Kaini) dhe të bijtë e tij qenë adhurues të zjarrit [14] Unë them: Kjo po ashtu është përgënjeshtrim ndaj disa filozofëve dhe ateistëve, të cilët pohojnë se baza (natyrore) e njeriut është Shirku, dhe se Teuhidi evuloi në njeriun! Ajeti që parapriu i bën këto pohime të rreme, dhe po ashtu edhe të dy hadithet që vijojnë:


Së pari: Thënia e tij (sallallahu alejhi ue selam), që ai transmetoi nga Zoti i Tij (Allahu):


Unë i krijova të gjithë robërit e Mi në Fenë e vërtetë (në Teuhid, të pastër prej Shirkut). Pastaj atyre u erdhën djajtë dhe i devijuan ata prej Fesë së vërtetë. Ata ua bënë të palejuar njerëzve atë çka Unë ua kam lejuar atyre, dhe ata i urdhëruan të shoqërojnë në adhurimin Tim atë për të cilën Unë skam zbritur kurrfarë autoriteti. (El-Kheuakibud-Durari fi Tertib Musnedul-Imam Ahmedela Ebuabil-Buhari (6/212/1), ende në formë manuskripte. )


Së dyti: Thënia e tij (sallallahu alejhi ue selam):Çdo fëmijë lind në Fitre (natyrshmëri të pastër) (Transmetuar nga Muslimi (8/159) dhe Ahmed (4/162) nga Ijadh ibn Himar el-Muxhashii radiallahu anhu) por prindërit e tij e bëjnë atë çifut, të krishter apo zjarrputist. Kjo është sikurse mënyra në të cilën një shtazë lind një pjellë natyrale. A keni vërejtur ndonjë të lindur të shtrembëruar, para se ju ti keni shtrembëruar ato.


Ebu Hurejra ka thënë: Lexoni nëse doni:Fitra e Allahut me të cilën Ai krijoi njerëzimin. Nuk duhet të ketë ndryshim në krijesën (fenë) e Allahut. (er-Rum, 30) [15]


Pas këtij shpjegimi, është me rëndësi të madhe për Muslimanin që ta di se si përhapet Shirku në mesin e besimtarëve, pasi që ata ishin muvehidin (njerëz të Teuhidit). Në lidhje me thënien e Allahut  më të Përsosurit  për popullin e Nuhut (alejhis selam):

Dhe ata thanë: ti sdo ti braktisësh zotat tu, as që do të braktisësh Uedin, as Suvanë, as Jeguthin, as Jaukun, as Nesrin. (Nuh, 23)


Është treguar nga një grup prej Selefit (paraardhësve të devotshëm), në shumë transmetime, se këto pesë perëndi qenë adhurues të drejtë. Kur ata vdiqën, Shejtani (Satana) u përshpëriti njerëzve të tyre që të tërhiqen dhe të ulen tek varret e tyre. Pastaj Shejtani u përshpëriti atyre që erdhën pas tyre se ata duhet ti marrin ata si idhuj, duke ua zbukuruar atyre idenë se ju do ti përkujtoni ata dhe me këtë ti pasoni në sjelljen e mirë. Pastaj Shejtani i sugjeroi gjeneratës së tretë se ata duhet ti adhurojnë këta idhuj krahas Allahut  më të Lartit  dhe ai u përshpëriti se kjo ishte ajo çka stërgjyshërit e tyre bënin!!!


Kështu që Allahu iu dërgoi atyre Nuhun (as), duke i urdhëruar ata që ta adhurojnë vetëm Allahun. Mirëpo, asnjë nuk iu përgjigj thirrjes së tij përveç disave. Allahu e tregoi tërë këtë incident ne kaptinën Nuh.


Ibn Abasi tregon:Vërtet, këta janë pesë emra të njerëzve të drejtë prej popullit të Nuhut. Kur ata vdiqën, Shejtani iu përshpëriti popullit të tyre që tu bëjnë statuja atyre dhe ti vendosin këto statuja në vendtubimet e tyre si përkujtim për ta, kështu që ata vepruan kësisoj". Sidoqoftë, asnjë prej tyre nuk i adhuroi këto statuja derisa ata vdiqën dhe qëllimi i statujave qe harruar. Pastaj (gjenerata tjetër) filloi ti adhurojë ata. ( Transmetuar nga el-Buhari (11/418) dhe Muslim (18/52))


E njëjta si kjo ka qenë treguar po ashtu nga Ebu Muteher, i cili tha: Jezid ibn el-Muhelleb i qe përmendur Ebu Xhafer el-Bakirit (v. 11H), kështu që ai tha: "Ai qe mbytur në vendin ku një tjetër pos Allahut qe adhuruar së pari. Pastaj, ai e përmendi Uedin dhe tha:Uedi qe një Musliman i dashur për popullin e tij. Kur ai vdiq, njerëzit filluan të mblidheshin rreth varrit të tij në vendin e Babilit (Babilonisë), duke qarë dhe vajtuar. Kështu që kur Iblisi (Satana) i pa ata duke qarë dhe vajtuar për të, ai mori formën e njeriut dhe u erdhi atyre, duke thënë: Unë shoh se ju jeni duke qarë dhe vajtuar për të. Pra, pse nuk e bëni një figurë të tij (d. m. th. statujë) dhe ta vendosni atë në vendtubimet tuaja që ta përkujtoni atë. Ata thanë: Po. Dhe ata e bënë një figurë të tij dhe e vendosën në vendtubimin e tyre, e cila i përkujtonte ata për të". Kur Iblisi i pa ata sesi e përkujtonin atë (së tepërmi), ai tha: Pse nuk e bëni secili prej jush nga një figurë të ngjashme që ta mbani në shtëpitë tuaja, ashtu që ta kujtoni atë (vazhdimisht). Ata thanë Po. Dhe secila shtëpi e bëri nga një figurë të tij, të cilën ata e admironin dhe respektonin dhe e cila i përkujtonte vazhdimisht në të. Ebu Xhafer tha: Ata të gjeneratave të vona panë se çfarë kishin bërë (gjeneratat e mëhershme) dhe e morën këtë në konsiderim. . . deri në atë masë, saqë e morën atë si një ilah (perëndi) për adhurim krahas Allahut. Ai pastaj tha: Ky ishte idhulli i parë që u adhurua pos Allahut, dhe ata e quajtën këtë idhull Ued. (Transmetuar nga el-Buhari (8/534))


Kështu urtësia e Allahut  të Bekuarit, më të Lartit  qe përmbushur kur ai dërgoi Muhamedin (salallahu alejhi ue selam) si pejgamberin e fundit dhe e bëri Sheriatin e tij plotësim të të gjitha Ligjeve të Urdhëruara hyjnore. Me këtë Ai ndaloi të gjitha mënyrat dhe shtigjet me të cilat njerëzit mund të bien në Shirk  i cili është mëkati më i madh. Për këtë arsye, të ndërtuarit e faltoreve mbi varre dhe qëllimi që të udhëtohet posaçërisht te ato, duke i marrë ato si vende për kremta dhe tubime, dhe duke u betuar në banorin e varrit, të gjitha janë ndaluar. E gjithë kjo çon në teprim dhe udhëheq për në adhurimin e të tjerëve pos Allahut  më të Lartit. Duke qenë ky rasti edhe më shumë në epokën në të cilën dituria është duke u pakësuar, injoranca është në rritje, ka pak këshillues të sinqertë (në të vërtetën) dhe shejtani është duke bashkëpunuar me njerëz dhe xhinë që ta devijojë njerëzimin dhe ti largojë ata nga adhurimi i Allahut  të Bekuarit, më të Lartit.



- Teuhidi dhe Shirku



Për ta kuptuar më mirë nocionin e teuhidit, nevojitet që të dihet edhe e kundërta e saj, e ajo është shirku që d. m. th. përshkrimi i All-llahut shokë. Kurani është përplot me ajete që na urdhëron për teuhidin dhe na ndalon nga shirku. 



Shirku është mëkati më i madh që njeriu mund ta bëjë. All-llahu subahnehu ve teala i falë të gjitha mëkatet përpos shirkut. All-llahu subahnehu ve teala në Kuranin famëlartë thotë:


Është e vërtetë se All-llahu nuk falë (mëkatin) t'i bëhet Atij shok, e pos këtij (mëkati), të tjerat i falë atij që dëshiron. Ai që i përshkruan shok All-llahut, ai ka humbur dhe bërë një largim të madh (prej të vërtetës). (en-Nisa, 116)



. . . ai që i përshkruan Zotit shok, All-llahu ia ka ndaluar (ia ka bërë haram) atij xhennetin dhe vendi i tij është zjarri. Për mizorët nuk ka ndihmës. (el Maide, 72).



Këtu nënkuptohet se All-llahu nuk e falë shirkun nëse njeriu vdes me këtë mëkat, mirëpo nëse pendohet para vdekjes , All-llahu subhanehu ve teala do tia pranoj pendimin edhe nga ky mëkat i madh. 



Duke qenë të sinqertë në besimin ndaj All-llahut, dhe duke mos i përshkruar Atij shok, e kush i përshkruan shok All-llahut, ai është sikur të bie nga qielli e ta rrëmbejë shpendi, ose si ai të cilin e gjuan era e stuhishme në ndonjë vend të humbur. (el-Haxhxh, 31)



Në kohën e të gjithë pejgamberëve, mëkati më i madh ka qenë shirku. Për këtë arsye shohim se çdo i dërguar, misionin e vet e filloi tek populli i vet që të besojnë në Teuhid (njëshmëri) dhe që ta braktisin shirkun. Në suren el-Araf, përmenden mesazhet madhështore të pesë pejgamberëve, Nuhit, Hudit, Salihut, Shuajbit dhe Musës alejhimu selam. Thirrjet e të gjithë këtyre kanë qenë në një fjalë:

"O popull im, adhurojeni All-llahun, ju nuk keni zot tjetër pos Tij. . .  (Hud, 84)



Shirku i fshinë të gjitha punët e mira. Thotë All-llahu subhanehu ve teala në Kuranin Famëlartë:


Pasha All-llahun, ty të është shpallur, e edhe atyre para teje: "Nëse i bën shok (All-llahut), veprat tua janë të asgjësuara dhe ti do të jeshë prej të humburve. (ez-Zumer, 65)

----------


## celyy

*Llojet e shirkut*


Shirku ndahet në dy lloje:



1-Shirku i madh



Përkufizimi: Kryerja e një adhurimi për dikë tjetër përveç All-llahut. Kështu, ata që bëjnë kurban apo i luten dikujt tjetër përveç All-llahut, siç bëjnë shumë njerëz tek varret e njerëzve të mirë, kanë bërë shirk të madh. Të njëjtën gjë e themi edhe për ata që frikësohen nga të vdekurit duke menduar se ata mund t’u sjellin fatkeqësi dhe shpresojnë prej tyre gjëra që janë në dorë të All-llahut, siç janë plotësimi i nevojave apo largimi i fatkeqësive. All-lahu i Madhëruara thotë:

“Ata pos All-llahut adhurojnë çdo gjë që nuk bën as dobi, e thonë: "Këta janë ndërmjetësuesit tanë te All-llahu!". (Junus, 18)


Shirku i madh e nxjerr njeriun nga Islami dhe në të njëjtën kohë bëhet shkak që ai të mbes përgjithmonë në zjarrin e xhehennemit, nëse vdes pa u penduar. 



2-Shirku i vogël



Ky lloj i shirkut nuk e nxjerr njeriun nga Islami, por bëhet shkak për mosplotësimin e një pjese të Teuhidit dhe, në të njëjtën kohë, është hapi i parë që të çon në shirkun e madh, i cili, siç thamë dhe më lartë, e hedh poshtë teuhidin në tërësi. 



Shirku i vogël ndahet në dy pjesë:


1- Shirku i dukshëm, i cili mund të bëhet me fjalë ose me vepra. Tek shirku i vogël që bëhet me fjalë mund të përmendim:



- Betimi në diçka tjetër përpos All-llahut (siç betohen disa njerëz për kokën e prindërve apo fëmijëve)
- Thënia ”Si të dëshirojë All-llahu dhe ti”. Transmetohet se një herë dikush i tha Profetit sal-lAll-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem:”Si të dëshirojë All-llahu dhe ti.” Profeti sal-lAll-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem ia ktheu:”A më bëre të barabartë me All-llahun!?" Thuaj:"Si të dëshirojë vetëm All-llahu.”
- Thënia”Po të mos ishte All-llahu dhe filani” pasi lidhësa "dhe" vë shenjën e barazimit midis All-llahut dhe një prej krijesave të Tij. Ndaj, në të tilla raste duhet të themi:”Po të mos ishte All-llahu, pastaj filani”, pasi në këtë mënyrë kuptohet se dëshira e njeriut është në varësi të Dëshirës dhe Vullnetit të All-llahut, i cili thotë:


"Por ju nuk mund të dëshironi, përveçse me vullnetin e Allahut, Zotit të botëve!" (et-Tekvir, 29)



Në këtë kategori futet dhe thënia:”Nuk kam njeri tjetër përveç All-llahut dhe teje.” apo “Kjo është për shkak të mirësisë së All-llahut dhe tëndes.”



Ndërsa tek kategoria e dytë, d. m. th. tek shirku që bëhet me anën e veprave, mund të përmendim mbajtjen e varësave, byzylykëve, fijejeve të perit apo çfarëdolloj gjëje tjetër,[17] për të larguar sëmundjet, magjitë, syrin e keq apo çdo të keqe tjetër. Por duhet të jemi shumë të kujdesshëm, sepse këto veprime jo gjithmonë konsiderohen prej shirkut të vogël. Në disa raste ato mund të jenë prej shirkut të madh. Kështu nëse njeriu që kryen veprime të tilla beson se është All-llahu ai që e mbron njeriun nga të këqijat, por këto gjëra janë shkaqe për largimin e të keqes, atëherë kemi të bëjmë me shirkun e vogël, sepse All-llahu nuk i ka bërë këto gjëra shkaqe për largimin e sëmundjeve. Por nëse personi që mban gjëra të tilla beson se janë këto gjëra ato që e mbrojnë nga të këqijat, atëherë veprimi i tij hyn tek shirku i madh, i cili e nxjerr njeriun nga Islami siç thamë dhe më sipër.



2- Shirku i msheftë apo shtirja, i cili ndodh atëherë kur muslimani kryen një adhurim me qëllim që ta shohin të tjerët, si p. sh. kur dikush e zbukuron apo e zgjat namazin me qëllim që t’a lavdërojnë të tjerët, apo jep lëmoshë me qëllim që njerëzit të thonë se filani është bujar, apo përmend All-llahun vetëm që ta dëgjojnë të tjerët, etj. Një vepër e tillë nuk pranohet nga All-llahu, i cili thotë:


“E kush shpreson në takimin e Zotit të tij, le të bëjë punë të mira e të mos shoqërojë akënd në adhurimin e Zotit të tij.”



Profeti sal-lAll-llahu alejhi ve sel-lem u tha një ditë shokëve të Tij:”Gjëja prej së cilës kam më tepër frikë për ju, është shirku i vogël. ”Kur u pyet për të, tha:”Shtirja”.



Në këtë kategori futet dhe bërja e një pune për përfitime materiale, siç është rasti i atij që thërret ezanin apo bëhet imam apo mëson dije fetare, duke pasur për qëllim vetëm marrjen e parave. 



Imam Ibnul Kajjimi thotë:“Ndërsa shirku që bëhet me anën e nijetit jo të sinqertë, është si deti pa brigje dhe janë të paktë ata që shpëtojnë prej tij. Ai person, që ka për qëllim me punën e tij diçka tjetër përveç kënaqësisë së All-llahut, ka bërë shirk me nijetin e tij jo të pastër, pasi sinqeriteti i vërtetë arrihet vetëm atëherë kur çdo punë, thënie apo qëllim bëhet vetëm për hirë të All-llahut. 



Kjo është feja e vërtetë, feja e Profetit Ibrahim (paqja qoftë mbi të), ndjekja e së cilës është detyrë për qdo musliman, pasi ky është realiteti dhe thelbi i Islamit, përveq të cilit Allahu nuk pranon asnjë fe tjetër:

”E kush kërkon fe tjetër përveç Islamit, atij nuk do ti pranohet (ajo fe) dhe në botën tjetër ai do të jetë prej të humburve”. (Ali Imran, 85)



Nga sa përmendëm më sipër arrijmë në përfundimin se midis shirkut të madh e të vogël ekzistojnë ndryshimet e mëposhtme:



1. Shirku i madh e nxjerr njeriun nga Islami, ndërsa shirku i vogël nuk e nxjerr njeriun nga Islami. 
2. Personi që kryen shirkun e madh, nese vdes pa u penduar, do të jetë përgjithmonë në zjarrin e Xhehenemit, ndërsa personi që e kryen shirkun e vogël, edhe nëse hyn në zjarr nuk do të qëndrojë atje përgjithmonë. 
3. Shirku i madh i fshin të gjitha punët e mira, ndërsa shirku i vogël fshin vetëm punën me të cilën është i përzier.

----------


## albprofiler

Pike se pari cely  ketu nuk po te thote askush pse po i shtyn hundet dhe nuk ben te shkruash.

Ku po degjon ti me veshet e tu dhe ku po lexon se po behet shirk dhe po thuhet se Allahu ka shoke.

Edhe nje pyetje kur shkojn haxhillart ne Medine  a kane drejte me e vizituar vendin ku pushon trupi i Muhamedit a.s 

A e ka larguar ti krejt shirkun prej vetes tende.

Ata dijetaret e vendeve arabe a thua a bejn shirk , ata dijetar a ja kane frigen Allahut apo mbreterve diktatorve.

Ata dijetar qe nuk tregojn drejt per ngjarjen e Qerbelase dhe luftrat qe jane bere kunder Ehlibejtit te Muhamedit a.s a po bejn edhe ata shirk.

Ata dijetar qe i qesin disa ajete nga Kurani dhe te tjerat nuk i permendin a mendon se edhe me kete kane bere shirk

----------


## celyy

> Pike se pari cely  ketu nuk po te thote askush pse po i shtyn hundet dhe nuk ben te shkruash.
> 
> Ku po degjon ti me veshet e tu dhe ku po lexon se po behet shirk dhe po thuhet se Allahu ka shoke.
> 
> Edhe nje pyetje kur shkojn haxhillart ne Medine  a kane drejte me e vizituar vendin ku pushon trupi i Muhamedit a.s 
> 
> A e ka larguar ti krejt shirkun prej vetes tende.
> 
> Ata dijetaret e vendeve arabe a thua a bejn shirk , ata dijetar a ja kane frigen Allahut apo mbreterve diktatorve.
> ...


i djegi njonit   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## pejani34

ndoshta i ka djeg , ndoshta se din e ndoshta nuk don , e ndoshta ALLAHU e udhzon , por ndoshta edhe e humb, por edhe gjdoi njeri gabon ,

----------


## albprofiler

> i djegi njonit


Kujt i djegi çka po thua.
Une nuk frigohem as nuk i them askujt nuk ke te drejt te flasesh ketu siç thua ti kur te djeg ty ne ndonje forum tjeter.

Ke te drejte te postosh te japesh mendimin tend nuk duhet te frigohemi asgje as ne kete forum as dikund tjeter

Veç diçka çka sdu te merrem eshte me copy pasta qarshafa nga 100 metra.

Pergjigju ne pergjigje i kerkova edhe une.
Ne qofte se ata dijetaret e tu jane te influencuar nga ata mbreterit diktator a duhet te meren mesimet nga ata.

Pergjigju ty qe nuk te djeg

----------


## celyy

Only_truth nese e ke lexu tekstin aty kan qen te sqaruara mir.
Qeshtja e dijetareve qe po e permend, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen mbretit ata tani jan neper burgje only_truth, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen bidatgjive edhe ata poashtu jan neper burgje, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen kryqalive edhe ata po ashtu gjenden neper burgje, mu ashtu sikur Ibn Tejmija qe ti e ke shum alergji  :ngerdheshje:  hahahaha.

Tani hajt me trego at ngjarjen e qerbelas, se kryt ma ki plas me qet qerbelan.
Edhe ato luftrat kunder ehlibejtit, ajt mi trego kush kunder kujt ka luftu, qysh?, pse ? si ?  me saktesisht me trego per cilen luft e ki fjalen ?
Krejt kallxomi.

----------


## albprofiler

> Only_truth nese e ke lexu tekstin aty kan qen te sqaruara mir.
> Qeshtja e dijetareve qe po e permend, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen mbretit ata tani jan neper burgje only_truth, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen bidatgjive edhe ata poashtu jan neper burgje, dijetaret qe nuk i frigohen kryqalive edhe ata po ashtu gjenden neper burgje, mu ashtu sikur Ibn Tejmija qe ti e ke shum alergji  hahahaha.
> 
> Tani hajt me trego at ngjarjen e qerbelas, se kryt ma ki plas me qet qerbelan.
> Edhe ato luftrat kunder ehlibejtit, ajt mi trego kush kunder kujt ka luftu, qysh?, pse ? si ?  me saktesisht me trego per cilen luft e ki fjalen ?
> Krejt kallxomi.


Mire o cel ti din vetem me sharru edhe ma keq po me dukesh.

Shiqo çka po thua ti se tu ka plas koka qe po tu permendet qerbelaja e ne tjetren ane vjen e vajton per ibni tejmijen tend. 
Lufta e nipit te Muhamedit a.s nuk duhet te permendet por duhet te permendet lufta e ibni tejmijes.

Ibni tejmija ai i "ndrituri" i juaj paska luftuar trimi me bidatxhi e gjithçka tjeter dhe duhet te permendet e kta te Ehlibejtit nuk duhet te permenden se nuk paskan luftuar kta me bidatxhinjet e munafikat.

Imam Xhaferi Sadik imami i peste nga Ehlibejti djali i Zejnel Abidinit i cili ishte mashkulli i vetem qe shpetoi nga qerbelaja Imam Xhafer Sadiku qe u mbyt ne burg nuk duhet te flitet per te ndoshta sepse ishte nipi i Imam Hyseinit prijsit te te rinjeve ne Xhenet.
.
Ibni tejmija jot po thote se shume sahaba dhe tabiine e kane mallkuar ,abuzuar,luftuar  dhe urryer Imam Aliun 
me duket qe libri quhet Menhuxh al sunna kerkoje dhe e gjen.

Edhe ne tragjedine e qerbelase kane marre pjese ata qe e kane quajtur veten musliman sunni , ushtrite e kinse muslimanve torturonin familjen e Muhamedit a.s 

Ne qofte se don me i dite torturat qe i behen sot muslimanve duhet te shkojsh dhe te gjejsh se kush e torturonte eliten islame ateher.

----------


## pejani34

> Mire o cel ti din vetem me sharru edhe ma keq po me dukesh.
> 
> Shiqo çka po thua ti se tu ka plas koka qe po tu permendet qerbelaja e ne tjetren ane vjen e vajton per ibni tejmijen tend. 
> Lufta e nipit te Muhamedit a.s nuk duhet te permendet por duhet te permendet lufta e ibni tejmijes.
> 
> Ibni tejmija ai i "ndrituri" i juaj paska luftuar trimi me bidatxhi e gjithçka tjeter dhe duhet te permendet e kta te Ehlibejtit nuk duhet te permenden se nuk paskan luftuar kta me bidatxhinjet e munafikat.
> 
> Imam Xhaferi Sadik imami i peste nga Ehlibejti djali i Zejnel Abidinit i cili ishte mashkulli i vetem qe shpetoi nga qerbelaja Imam Xhafer Sadiku qe u mbyt ne burg nuk duhet te flitet per te ndoshta sepse ishte nipi i Imam Hyseinit prijsit te te rinjeve ne Xhenet.
> .
> ...


nuk pasket dallim aq shum prej shijave te iranit, ni sekt koket vetem pak ma ndryshe ,

----------


## albprofiler

> nuk pasket dallim aq shum prej shijave te iranit, ni sekt koket vetem pak ma ndryshe ,


Jo shokut nuk eshte bash ashtu edhe ne postimet e para te tregova se ka vende ku nuk kan dallim e ka vende ku ka shume dallim edhe me grupet e juaja eshte e njejta gje , ka shume gjera qe jane te nje mendimi ka edhe gjera qe dallojn me juve..
Edhe fjalen sekt mos ta perdorim shume se duhet me ju thane te gjithve tani ashtu 

Une me lart jau solla disa emra nga Ehlibejti.

Celit ja permenda tre sahaba se simbas juve edhe Imam Aliun Imam Hasanin dhe Imam Hyseinin i konsideroni sahabe (shoke te pejgamberit a.s) e permenda edhe nje tabiine (gjenerata e dyte) Imam Zejnel Abidinin djali i Imam Hyseinit dhe i vetmi mashkull i cili i shpetoi masakres se qerbelase .
E permenda edhe Imam Xhaferi Sadikun nje tabi tabiin me lidhjet ma te mira me Muhamedin a.s dhe u kerkova se a ka shkrime nga ana e juaj per kta .
Jo rastesisht e permenda Imam Xhaferi Sadikun se ai ka qene bashkekohes i Ebu Hanifes dhe te dy jane takuar ne burg dhe te dy kane ra shehid nga diktatoret e abasidve. Per njerin tabi tabiin dini shume kurse per tjetrin thuajse hiq.

Celi dhe mendimtar si ai nuk don me degjuar per luftrat dhe mundimet e elites se muslimanve (SELEFAVE)edhe i duket shirk a ku me dit çka .

Celi dhe mendimtar si ai i vajtojn vetem ibni tejmijat e tyre dhe vetem ato vepra te tyre çfaredo qofshin i permendin.
Me nje fjale selefat e rrejshem te tashtit i kane per sellefa vetem albanin e ibni tejmijen e disa te tille.

----------


## pejani34

> Jo shokut nuk eshte bash ashtu edhe ne postimet e para te tregova se ka vende ku nuk kan dallim e ka vende ku ka shume dallim edhe me grupet e juaja eshte e njejta gje , ka shume gjera qe jane te nje mendimi ka edhe gjera qe dallojn me juve..
> Edhe fjalen sekt mos ta perdorim shume se duhet me ju thane te gjithve tani ashtu 
> 
> Une me lart jau solla disa emra nga Ehlibejti.
> 
> Celit ja permenda tre sahaba se simbas juve edhe Imam Aliun Imam Hasanin dhe Imam Hyseinin i konsideroni sahabe (shoke te pejgamberit a.s) e permenda edhe nje tabiine (gjenerata e dyte) Imam Zejnel Abidinin djali i Imam Hyseinit dhe i vetmi mashkull i cili i shpetoi masakres se qerbelase .
> E permenda edhe Imam Xhaferi Sadikun nje tabi tabiin me lidhjet ma te mira me Muhamedin a.s dhe u kerkova se a ka shkrime nga ana e juaj per kta .
> Jo rastesisht e permenda Imam Xhaferi Sadikun se ai ka qene bashkekohes i Ebu Hanifes dhe te dy jane takuar ne burg dhe te dy kane ra shehid nga diktatoret e abasidve. Per njerin tabi tabiin dini shume kurse per tjetrin thuajse hiq.
> 
> ...


po i njejti sekt, deg shijave, metheb i shijave, kjo nuk ka lidhje me sunni, sapomuj me kuptu.

----------


## celyy

O only_truth me trego tere ngjarjen e qerbelas, qka ndodhi, pse qysh tek ?
Me trego tere ngjarjen sipas verzionit shia, dhe me trego ato vende se kinse muslimanet po i fshehin apo po genjejn. Mi trego te gjitha nje nga nje.
Tung

----------


## albprofiler

> O only_truth me trego tere ngjarjen e qerbelas, qka ndodhi, pse qysh tek ?
> Me trego tere ngjarjen sipas verzionit shia, dhe me trego ato vende se kinse muslimanet po i fshehin apo po genjejn. Mi trego te gjitha nje nga nje.
> Tung


Ty celi a te pelqeu pergjigja ne ate temen qe e hape me lart.
A e morre vesh se si qendron puna e qerbelase.
Nuk do te duhej te kete verzione shia apo suni te ngjarjes se qerbelase aty eshte vetem nje verzion. E mira duke luftuar me te keqen ,islami kunder pabesimit , liria kunder diktatures etj etj.

Disa nga "muslimanet" e meparshem edhe te sodit genjejn dhe e fshehin ngjarjen e qerbelase , disa "dijetar" e bejn nga friga e diktatorve ,disa nga injoranca e disa nga munafikllaku dhe shirku.

Na tregojn per disa "dijetar" ngjarjet e disa sharlatanava "dijetar" dhe na mshefin per ngjarjet e elites muslimane.

Disa "musliman" i bejn nga 100 tema per disa "dijetar sharlatana" dhe asnjehere nuk e permendin ngjarjet e Elites se muslimanve, pse ndodh kjo ?

Te gjithe po flasin se feja islame eshte Kurani , theniet veprimet e Muhamedit a;s theniet veprimet e Ehlibejtit ,theniet veprimet e shokeve te Muhamedit a.s ,tabiinve ,tabii tabiinve e tani vijn dijetaret e pare qe kane qene .E tani dikur nga fundi vijn disa "dijetar" qe ju po i ngrisni ne qiell.

Ti kam dhene 5 emra ne postimet e mia qe te hulumtosh  3 nga Ehlibejti dhe simbas disave jane shoke te Muhamedit a.s , nje tabiin djalin e Imam Hyseinit te vetmin qe i shpetoi qerbelase dhe nje tabi tabiin Imam Xhaferi Sadikun bashkekohes i Imam Ebu Hanifes .Te dy kane qen te burgosur nga pushtetaret e abasidve   dhe te dy kane ndrruar jete ne burg;

Mos e fliqni kete forum me copy pasta nga sharlatanet "dijetar" siç po i fliqni disa nenforume tjera.

Keni te thoni diçka per islam Muhamedin a.s Ehlibejtin e tij shoket e tij urdheroni.

----------


## celyy

> Ty celi a te pelqeu pergjigja ne ate temen qe e hape me lart.
> A e morre vesh se si qendron puna e qerbelase.
> Nuk do te duhej te kete verzione shia apo suni te ngjarjes se qerbelase aty eshte vetem nje verzion. E mira duke luftuar me te keqen ,islami kunder pabesimit , liria kunder diktatures etj etj.
> 
> Disa nga "muslimanet" e meparshem edhe te sodit genjejn dhe e fshehin ngjarjen e qerbelase , disa "dijetar" e bejn nga friga e diktatorve ,disa nga injoranca e disa nga munafikllaku dhe shirku.
> 
> Na tregojn per disa "dijetar" ngjarjet e disa sharlatanava "dijetar" dhe na mshefin per ngjarjet e elites muslimane.
> 
> Disa "musliman" i bejn nga 100 tema per disa "dijetar sharlatana" dhe asnjehere nuk e permendin ngjarjet e Elites se muslimanve, pse ndodh kjo ?
> ...


Tema ishte per shirkun po ti hine te qerbelaja. Nuk dua te ik temes, ksaj do i kthehem me von.
Kjo ishte per shirkun pasi aty permenden edhe nje historik se si njerzit kan filluar ta teprojn me njerzit e devotshem duke qajtur pran varreve te tyre, e pastaj duke i ndertuar statujat etc etc. Pra un e pash te arsyshme pasi  ju i shenjtoni varrezat dhe me tregu se ku te qon kjo gjendje.
Sa i perket qerbelas. E vrau kush e vrau Huseinin r.a, mallkimi i Zotit qoft mbi vrasesin e tij. Ju pretendoni se rrespektoni Ehli Bejtin ndersa ne anen tjeter ishit po ju ata qe tradhtuat Ehli Bejtin e pastaj qani per tradhtin tuaj. Si spjegohet kjo ?

Kushdo qe te ishte vrasesi i Huseinit nuk i jipet e drejta shiave ti akuzojn dhe ti fyejn sunitet, apo as'habet e Muhammedit a.s.

E keni tepruar me ehli bejtin pak, Ehli bejti ka rrespektin e veçant, mirpo jo edhe ti adhurohen varrezat e pjestarve te tij, apo me shku me vajtu te varrezat e tyre, dhe perse vajtojn ??, vajtojn sepse e tradhtuan Huseinin. Shum hipokrite.

----------


## albprofiler

> Tema ishte per shirkun po ti hine te qerbelaja. Nuk dua te ik temes, ksaj do i kthehem me von.
> Kjo ishte per shirkun pasi aty permenden edhe nje historik se si njerzit kan filluar ta teprojn me njerzit e devotshem duke qajtur pran varreve te tyre, e pastaj duke i ndertuar statujat etc etc. Pra un e pash te arsyshme pasi  ju i shenjtoni varrezat dhe me tregu se ku te qon kjo gjendje.
> Sa i perket qerbelas. E vrau kush e vrau Huseinin r.a, mallkimi i Zotit qoft mbi vrasesin e tij. Ju pretendoni se rrespektoni Ehli Bejtin ndersa ne anen tjeter ishit po ju ata qe tradhtuat Ehli Bejtin e pastaj qani per tradhtin tuaj. Si spjegohet kjo ?
> 
> Kushdo qe te ishte vrasesi i Huseinit nuk i jipet e drejta shiave ti akuzojn dhe ti fyejn sunitet, apo as'habet e Muhammedit a.s.
> 
> E keni tepruar me ehli bejtin pak, Ehli bejti ka rrespektin e veçant, mirpo jo edhe ti adhurohen varrezat e pjestarve te tij, apo me shku me vajtu te varrezat e tyre, dhe perse vajtojn ??, vajtojn sepse e tradhtuan Huseinin. Shum hipokrite.


Ti dhe ata si ti nuk dini te mendoni .

Po flisni per varreza e nuk tregoni te gjitha gjerat.

Flisni qe nga fillimi kur nje ashabi nuk ja shkaterrojn varrin ashabet pse atyre te Ehlibejtit ja shkaterrojn vehabistat.

Vehabistat kane pas deshire te shkaterrohet edhe vendi ku pushon trupi i Muhamedit a.s kjo dihet , une po ju pyes pse kto gjera kto shkaterrime nuk i kane bere ashabet e pare  .
Ebu Bekrin e varrosen prane Muhamedit a.s edhe Ymerin , ktyre nuk jau shkaterrojn varret por i shkaterroj varret e Imam Hyseinit dhe te Ehlibejtit.

Se kush e tradhtoi kend ne ate kohe dihet shume mire askush nuk mundi me u pergjegj ne pyetjen time se kush e tradhtoi Osmanin .
Khalifen e trete e mbyten e lane pa varrosur dy dite e ma ne fund e varrosen ne toke apo varreza te jahudive. 
E gjithe kjo ngjarje ndodhi ne mesin e muslimanve atehere nuk ka pas shija ;"muslimanet" e atehershit formojshin ushtri secili per qejf te vetin.

Osmani nuk i besoi askujt per ta mbrojt ate ma ne fund e thirri Imam Aliun . A i gjeti muawija vrasesit e Osmanit mbasi e morri pushtetin .

Populli i kufes ka qene shume besnik ndaj kahlifes se trete Osmanit .

Nuk ka shia e as sunni ata qe nuk kane qene ne ane te Imam Hyseinit .Kane pas qejf me flejt disa ashabe e tabiine ne ate kohe kur eshte masakruar familja e pejgamberit te tyre., Edhe  sot nuk jane shia e as sunni ata qe nuk e perkujtojn Imam Hyseinin dhe Ehlibejtin.

Pergjigjmuni edhe mu ne disa pyetje qe jau bera ne kete postim.

----------


## pejani34

ky koka katastrof , ky nuk po dika qka asht,, ashab,, e qka asht,, sahab, , spo mdika mi dallu, na lodhi me at qerbela , me kon bile qe e thot te drejten.

----------


## albprofiler

> ky koka katastrof , ky nuk po dika qka asht,, ashab,, e qka asht,, sahab, , spo mdika mi dallu, na lodhi me at qerbela , me kon bile qe e thot te drejten.


Ti qe nuk je katastrof pergjigju ne pyetje qe i bera dhe do ta shohim se kush qenka katastrof. D
allimi ndermjet ashab dhe sahab eshte shume i vogel , shume musliman e perdorin kto emra per shoke te Muhamedit a.s 
Sahab do te thote shoke  e ashab e ka ma shume kuptimin per shoke posaçerisht per ata qe kan kompiluar shkruar hadithet.

Hadithe kane shkruar edhe Ebu Bekri i ka mbledhur rreth 500 hadithe pastaj i ka djeg eshte friguar se mos po i perziejn me Kuran , hadithe ka shkruar edhe ebu hurerja ,kta kane qene edhe ashab edhe sahab.

Ne qofte se lodhesh me permendje te Qerbelas dhe Imamve te Ehlibejtit shko dikund ku ti permendin luftrat intrigat e ibni tejmijes dhe mesimeve te tij , ju si  duket qetesoheni vetem me kta te pabese dhe nuk i doni selefat e vertet.

Mjaft po i genjeni besimtaret se i doni shoket e Muhamedit a.s perderisa po merreni me ibni tejmija dhe thuani se po lodheni me ngjarje luftra qe kane bere sahabet (Ehlibejti se ju edhe ata te Ehlibejtit i quani sahaba)
Ne forum bektashian permenden keta se kane qene elita islame.

----------


## SOPRANO

celyy a nuk mendon ti se osht shrik me permend emrin e muhamedit qdo her kur permendet allahu?...mu pom doket se krejt kjo po vjen me ni vetkundershtim...

...ne qdo lutje,ne qdo dov...permendet emri i njeriut te thjesht,qobanit ma konkretisht..muhamedit...

...po du me thon,se mas pari ule koken me kqyr ku qendron vet,e pastaj shikoje pjesen ku qendrojn te tjert...

ajt salut

----------


## pejani34

> Ti qe nuk je katastrof pergjigju ne pyetje qe i bera dhe do ta shohim se kush qenka katastrof. D
> allimi ndermjet ashab dhe sahab eshte shume i vogel , shume musliman e perdorin kto emra per shoke te Muhamedit a.s 
> Sahab do te thote shoke  e ashab e ka ma shume kuptimin per shoke posaçerisht per ata qe kan kompiluar shkruar hadithet.
> 
> Hadithe kane shkruar edhe Ebu Bekri i ka mbledhur rreth 500 hadithe pastaj i ka djeg eshte friguar se mos po i perziejn me Kuran , hadithe ka shkruar edhe ebu hurerja ,kta kane qene edhe ashab edhe sahab.
> 
> Ne qofte se lodhesh me permendje te Qerbelas dhe Imamve te Ehlibejtit shko dikund ku ti permendin luftrat intrigat e ibni tejmijes dhe mesimeve te tij , ju si  duket qetesoheni vetem me kta te pabese dhe nuk i doni selefat e vertet.
> 
> Mjaft po i genjeni besimtaret se i doni shoket e Muhamedit a.s perderisa po merreni me ibni tejmija dhe thuani se po lodheni me ngjarje luftra qe kane bere sahabet (Ehlibejti se ju edhe ata te Ehlibejtit i quani sahaba)
> Ne forum bektashian permenden keta se kane qene elita islame.


nuk asht ashtu hasab edhe sahab, shum larg jeti, ti poja futshe ashtu kot , edhe per qerbelaja mos me shkruaj ma se nuk i pranoj historin e juaj se skeni deshmi.

----------


## albprofiler

> nuk asht ashtu hasab edhe sahab, shum larg jeti, ti poja futshe ashtu kot , edhe per qerbelaja mos me shkruaj ma se nuk i pranoj historin e juaj se skeni deshmi.


Me shtyre me pi nje gote raki tash o pej ( po bej hajgare disa e njehin pernjemend).

Jo bre pej kurgjo nuk patem deshmi duhet me ardh ne arkivat e disa vehabistve me i gjet historite.

Hajt me trego ku me e gjet çka domethen fjala ashab (jo hasab si e shkruajte ti) dhe çka do te thote sahab ,nashta mesoj edhe une diçka.

Sa per Qerbelane ju kam pyetur disa here , jau bera shum pyetje por kurr nuk mora pergjigje .

Me tregoni diçka per Imam Hyseinin nipin e Muhamedit a.s Imam Zejnel Abidinin te vetmin mashkull qe shpetoi ne luften e Qerbelase.
Kta Imam qe po i permendi si duket nuk jane selefa simbas juve  .
Nuk eshte edhe aç veshtire te dihet se çka eshte bere ne tragjedit e muslimanve ,veçse duhet me ja dhene nje xhiro historise islame dhe i meson te gjitha , mos harro historia nuk jane vetem ata qe i ke afer aty prane teje.

----------

